# Armour



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

I started .


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It takes 6-8 weeks for the medication to be fully integrated into your system and changes start happening. Be very careful about increasing too quickly because you could overshoot and go hyper very easily, then you'll have to start all over.


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

After 2 weeks of armour my tsh went up to 3.8 t3 3.03 and t4 1.08. I still feel completely out of it. But my mood is better. I had to decrease my dosage a bit cause it was too much at once I believe. I have had 2 good days and other days awful


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Have you got a pulse rate monitor or blood pressure machine?

It would have helped if you took a baseline prior to upping your meds.

Your heart rate is likely rising. ie over 90.

MANY people find it hard to tolerate t3, after all its straight out metabolism hormone. id aliken the feeling to overdosing caffeine. Jittery, anxiety, possibly heart palpitations.

Whilst ideally STTM say its best to raise quickly as possible, IMO id rather feel normal and safe, hes taken you from 15MG STRAIGHT to 45MG? Armour is not MG based is it.... Do you mean NDT?

Were you on any thyroid meds prior?

When I started I was on T4, which was working bettter, so when I went to 90MG NDT which is what I was advised was equivalent, I went into Hypothyroidism, I thought it was HYPER, similar symptoms. So I ended up raising to 180MG over time.

I personally dont get impacted by T3 anymore, perhaps my system got use to it, but it can definitely cause issues.

It sounds like you might be getting the stimulant effect of T3. OR if you were on another Medication prior, you might have gone Hypo like my example. Only a blood test will tell you.

Can you give a background on your Hashimotos, your full blood test results prior, how long you have felt this way etc

Advise your Doc you are having these issues, he may offer some calming medication temporary, if its a Benzo, PLEASE do not take longer than a very short time, way too addictive and will create cortisol issues potentially. Id personally advise anyone to steer clear of Benzos, I have a long history of them and they are harder than opiates to quit.

Im sorry for being vague but you need to provide way more details on your prior medication, how long you are on 45MG NDT (is it NDT or Armour, armour is refered to in grains, 1 grain = 60MG NDT)


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

I went


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Also, this is only my 3rd week of armour ever. I was on levothyroxine.


----------

